# Which Wyndham resorts have the highest maintenance fees for 2021.  For me, Wyndham Pagosa is ridiculous!



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2021)

Wyndham Pagosa126,000​$83.16​$1,157.13​$1,240.29​Last year $1048.47Wyndham Pagosa78,000​$51.48​$649.74​$701.22​Last year $599.82


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2021)

First column is # of points, second column is program fees, total is the next column, comparison of the points from the year before is the last column.  

My question is, how am I going to give that one away.  That is terribly high for fees.  I don't look that often.  There must have been some issues that needed addressed at Pagosa.  I don't even think we own great deeded weeks to give away.  I will have to dig out the deeds.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 4, 2021)

Sticky - Official Wyndham Maintenance Fee Charts and Threads from previous years [LAST UPDATED 9/28/2022]
					

Ok, consolidated all the past years maintenance fee threads into a single sticky for easy reference!  The link to the file below contains a historical reference of HOA Maintenance Fees at Wyndham Vacation Club Resorts.  The file uses Google Docs and can be found here  Click here - Wyndham HOA...




					tugbbs.com
				




The highest listed in the spreadsheet is Durango at $10.51/1000. Will Wyndham take it back?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Aug 4, 2021)

$9.84/1000 (with program fee).  OUCH.  And, I assume Wyndham won't take this one back.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 4, 2021)

Does the HOA have a deedback program?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2021)

My Fairfield Bay is $6.40/ 1,000.  I thought that was a lot, until I went down the list of the resorts and found the Pagosa.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2021)

Cyrus24 said:


> $9.84/1000 (with program fee).  OUCH.  And, I assume Wyndham won't take this one back.


I doubt it, but it is in the same VIP Platinum account that I was thinking of just giving back.  It has a few Bali Hai in it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> Does the HOA have a deedback program?


I should call tomorrow and ask that question.  That is a good idea.  I would bet people aren't paying and thus these high fees.


----------



## am1 (Aug 4, 2021)

A place like Colorado will have high fees.  Lots of snow, heating and cooling.  Maybe pay someone to take it?  I could find a few.  A new business opportunity.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2021)

am1 said:


> A place like Colorado will have high fees.  Lots of snow, heating and cooling.  Maybe pay someone to take it?  I could find a few.  A new business opportunity.


I don't think that would be much help to me.  I am thinking of combining these with some Kingsgate and giving them away in a package.  The fees will probably come down at some point.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 4, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The fees will probably come down at some point.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 4, 2021)

I would be surprised if the HOA or Wyndham takes it back. Pagosa is a place with several HOA's I think (like Smuggs and Shawnee Village) and costs are all over the place. How long have you owned this? And not known what MF are?


----------



## troy12n (Aug 4, 2021)

I was looking at the MF chart and though that Cypress Palms in FL had a ridiculous MF for the type of resort it is, and where it's located. Makes no sense to me. 

It's a typical Wyndham modern resort like GG, Nashville, Smokey Mountains, etc. No snow.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 4, 2021)

Are these timeshare units two bedrooms or lockout units ?


----------



## troy12n (Aug 4, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Are these timeshare units two bedrooms or lockout units ?



The OP posted points totals, so it's not a fixed unit or week. It's points.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 4, 2021)

troy12n said:


> The OP posted points totals, so it's not a fixed unit or week. It's points.



That’s not true. A lot of Pagosa are converted weeks. Once converted, you get points representative of the underlying week. The maintenance fees are based on the fee for the week, plus the program fees. All converted weeks pay the same maintenance fee for the same size unit, but get different amounts of points based on the underlying week. That’s why some converted weeks are good deals, and some are not.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2021)

It used to be a good deal.  I bought it in 2007 and really haven't looked at these individual contracts for a while.  Our daughter did know that the points were very high.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 4, 2021)

scootr5 said:


> That’s not true. A lot of Pagosa are converted weeks. Once converted, you get points representative of the underlying week. The maintenance fees are based on the fee for the week, plus the program fees. All converted weeks pay the same maintenance fee for the same size unit, but get different amounts of points based on the underlying week. That’s why some converted weeks are good deals, and some are not.


 
as you say
a fixed week at these resorts will have the same maintenance fees whether they are in red, white or blue seasons, ie a mud week at a ski resort will have the same mf as a week in prime ski season... .. So lets put some numbers to it so the new kids  will understand  

lets assume  $1000 mf  for both weeks and convert these weeks to points: The red week might be assigned 154000 points, and  the  blue week 72000 points

do the math and the red week comes in at $6.49/1000  and the blue week at  $13.80/1000


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2021)

My Fairfield Bay are all 154,000 points but the fees are so different, based on the area of the resort:


Fairfield Bay154,000​$101.64​$882.64​$984.28​Fairfield Bay154,000​$101.64​$882.64​$984.28​Fairfield Bay154,000​$101.64​$882.64​$984.28​Fairfield Bay154,000​$101.64​$882.64​$984.28​Fairfield Bay154,000​$101.64​$882.64​$984.28​Fairfield Bay154,000​$101.64​$882.64​$984.28​Fairfield Bay154,000​$101.64​$815.53​$917.17​Fairfield Bay154,000​$101.64​$691.36​$793.00​Fairfield Bay154,000​$101.64​$993.86​$1,095.50​


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 4, 2021)

Kingsgate is another great example, where the exact same yearly maintenance fees can get you anywhere from 133,000 to 238,000 points.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 4, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My Fairfield Bay are all 154,000 points but the fees are so different, based on the area of the resort:
> 
> 
> ​



You know, its interesting, I have considered bidding on a couple small resale contracts to fill a static once every other year need, but some of the sellers are pretty arrogant and unwilling to provide basic info. I asked every seller I had planned on bidding on to provide a copy of the estoppel. None complied, so I have not bid on any of them.

I want the estoppel so I know what the hell I am bidding on, what the MF is, the legal description (which includes what HOA it's in) for reasons exactly as you have mentioned. Some sections of the resorts vary quite a bit in terms of MF. It doesn't help that their "MF" figures usually also include the program fee.

One was so arrogant as to brag about their "successful business model" and how they would "provide it at auction close" which makes no sense. What a mess ebay is when it comes to this.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2021)

Williamsburg Kingsgate:


Wyndham Williamsburg84,000​$55.44​$486.36​$541.80​Wyndham Williamsburg203,000​$133.98​$1,046.85​$1,180.83​Wyndham Williamsburg238,000​$157.08​$1,046.85​$1,203.83​Wyndham Williamsburg203,000​$133.98​$1,046.85​$1,180.83​Wyndham Williamsburg238,000​$157.08​$1,046.85​$1,203.83​Wyndham Williamsburg238,000​$157.08​$1,046.85​$1,203.83​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 4, 2021)

I have a 70K Glade studio that is stupid high, but it is the holding my VIPP in place, so I can't dump it, so thankfully it is a Studio unit and MF is not too big of the overall total.  

My Best MF/1K is actually with a Sea Garden Waterfall fixed week conversion, it is only $4.64/K in MF.


----------



## abbekit (Aug 7, 2021)

My brother and I each inherited a fixed week at Pagosa from our parents who bought them in the 1980s (neither of us ever converted to points). MF were becoming too expensive, as were all the extra fees (exchange fees, membership fees, deposit extend fees, etc. etc. etc.). He did a give back (Ovations) in 2019. I did an Ovations give back in 2020. It was easy. I'll miss owning my week, used it like crazy for years to exchange all over the world. But it was time to let it go and do other types of travel in our retirement years.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2021)

abbekit said:


> My brother and I each inherited a fixed week at Pagosa from our parents who bought them in the 1980s (neither of us ever converted to points). MF were becoming too expensive, as were all the extra fees (exchange fees, membership fees, deposit extend fees, etc. etc. etc.). He did a give back (Ovations) in 2019. I did an Ovations give back in 2020. It was easy. I'll miss owning my week, used it like crazy for years to exchange all over the world. But it was time to let it go and do other types of travel in our retirement years.


I don't think they will take back anything right now that isn't at their most popular CWA resorts.  That is my problem, actually.  I can take Pagosa out of Wyndham and deposit into RCI, but that is not going to be a good value for MF's.  Trading is a game I play a lot with RCI, but most of the inventory they have is not really all that great.  I have had TPU's building up in our account for years that I don't use.

I am thrilled to say we are going to Door County via exchange at the end of this month.  It's a crazy hard exchange, and I think I only got it because of Covid.  I am so happy to get to finally go.  My mom and her husband went about 24 years ago and loved it.  They stayed with his family.  She kept telling me we needed to go.  Believe it or not, I have had ongoing searches for the area going for the last few years.  Finally a match, and I am ecstatic.  Weather will be comfortable and it will be so relaxing, lots of walks with Rick.  

So I am keeping ongoing searches for the next few years, same area, and see if I can get lucky again.  35 TPU's is a bargain.  So thrilled!


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 8, 2021)

@rickandcindy23  Did they actually say no to your Kingsgate for Ovations?  Besides the popular ARP they also don't want to accept deeds with higher than average MF's.  Prime season in older resorts like Kingsgate have attractive MF's per 1000 so if Wyndham won't take you would certainly be able to find takers for giveaway weeks.


----------



## Hifastlowslo (Jan 29, 2022)

I have been quietly paying my maintenance fees for something like 37 years at Pagosa Eagles Loft. I own, from memory, week 13/unit 49.  I have been to the resort itself only the one time and did most of my trading through RCI. Anyway the time has come to divest of this timeshare and I have done some research trying to find out if it has any value. I was a bit surprised that my unit is a contender for highest maintenance fee, thinking I paid that $1157 this year. From my reading I have just about concluded that there is little hope that I can market the week for meaningful money, so I’m not going to waste my time trying to get the $500 - $1000 that I might get if I worked at it.  I think I paid $7500 for it in 1986, to Fairfield who I believe is now defunct. Breathing life into this thread for maybe more questions. I see something called “Ovation“ that, from context, is a way to walk away from any liability and ownership. Is that a Wyndham organization or a third party reseller?


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 29, 2022)

Hifastlowslo said:


> I have been quietly paying my maintenance fees for something like 37 years at Pagosa Eagles Loft. I own, from memory, week 13/unit 49.  I have been to the resort itself only the one time and did most of my trading through RCI. Anyway the time has come to divest of this timeshare and I have done some research trying to find out if it has any value. I was a bit surprised that my unit is a contender for highest maintenance fee, thinking I paid that $1157 this year. From my reading I have just about concluded that there is little hope that I can market the week for meaningful money, so I’m not going to waste my time trying to get the $500 - $1000 that I might get if I worked at it.  I think I paid $7500 for it in 1986, to Fairfield who I believe is now defunct. Breathing life into this thread for maybe more questions. I see something called “Ovation“ that, from context, is a way to walk away from any liability and ownership. Is that a Wyndham organization or a third party reseller?


Fairfield isnt defunct, it was just renamed Wyndham.


----------



## schoolmarm (Jan 30, 2022)

Hifastlowslo said:


> I have been quietly paying my maintenance fees for something like 37 years at Pagosa Eagles Loft. I own, from memory, week 13/unit 49.  I have been to the resort itself only the one time and did most of my trading through RCI. Anyway the time has come to divest of this timeshare and I have done some research trying to find out if it has any value. I was a bit surprised that my unit is a contender for highest maintenance fee, thinking I paid that $1157 this year. From my reading I have just about concluded that there is little hope that I can market the week for meaningful money, so I’m not going to waste my time trying to get the $500 - $1000 that I might get if I worked at it.  I think I paid $7500 for it in 1986, to Fairfield who I believe is now defunct. Breathing life into this thread for maybe more questions. I see something called “Ovation“ that, from context, is a way to walk away from any liability and ownership. Is that a Wyndham organization or a third party reseller?


And Ovations (as mentioned in many earlier threads) is now called Certified Exit. It is through Wyndham. You need to call them to see if they will take your timeshare. You don't get any money for it, and need to continue paying MFs until it goes through the transfer process (this takes a couple of months). 

And yes, Fairfield was taken over by Wyndham (with Cedant inbetween). So Wyndham is the company you will be dealing with. Good luck.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 30, 2022)

I have a converted fixed week at Wyndham Santa Barbara -- $9.42/1,000. ($1,223.94 + 95.20 = $1,319.14/140 = $9.42)

A second converted FW at Santa Barbara is more reasonable.  $1,330.56 + 128.52 = $1,459.08/189 = $7.72.

The first is a 1BR/2BA unit; the second is a 2BR/2BA unit.  The disparity in cost per thousand is a little puzzling since they are the same size -- same square footage.


----------



## donnaval (Jan 30, 2022)

I gave my Pagosa week back through Ovations several years ago.  Cindy - you can deposit Pagosa into II (at least I was able to) if that makes it work better for you.  I did have a problem with II where my week was a 2-br lockoff but they only recognized it as a standard 2-br.  I eventually got that straightened out just about the time I ovated it lol.


----------

